# Couseling for fun NOT>



## 2betex

Well I have posted in an another area. Married for almost 29years, and I want to leave. But since I have been in this relationship for a long time. We decided to go to an MC for a few weeks, 10 to be precise. So far after three it has been beat the husband up. Well at least that is the way I feel. The forst session was a session of pain. I told the spouse I always wanted kids and she never did. I offered this up as an honest opinion but what a disaster. I found out that if you are hind site this situation you will be punished., which I was. I want to get a new job in Texas and get out this friggin raining as state, where depression is a middle name for a lot of folks. Although the wife loves it here. Well we got in to a huge blow out after the first meeting. 
Second meeting the wife showed up with two pages of "things" that she did not like about what I have been doing. Like loosing weight, thinking of dying my hair to look younger, working out. All to make job hunting easier as I am 54. and do not look it so why not? Age desriminatin is real. With that said, She was on board with this then turn coated. and said it was all for leaving her. I also found out that everything she disagrees with comes back to haunt me in her way of painting the picture. enough about that. the MC is taking here sweet and innocent manipulative side right now, So be carefull you do not get an MC that has a "soft spot" for one or the other.

then the third meeting, Well I had an appointment with my mother lawyer for finishing her will, so I asked if she would call and reshedule the appointment. Well on Sunday, I found out that she said they could not reschedule, I asked why? we are payiing for this serivce and I wanted to go. Well that is when the wife said she lied and wanted to go by her self. so she did not try to change the appointment... Funny, I want to save the marriage but let me lie about the appointment. REALLY? She has not done one thing the couselor has asked yet,nor the last time we went. the MC has taken aim at me and why I want to leave this F... U... area. It appears that I should suffer by the two women hands in these meetings. So far it has been two on one 

So buyers be aware.... 


Bottom line for an MC, I have 7 more meetings, I said I would go the distance as I am a man of my word... I am going to see how this works for a few more weeks... Waiting for the 4 th session as once again the wife has done nothing she has been asked. The MC is really against me leaving the state as it is abandoning the wife.. Really? What about my life.?

Just my opinion. about MC so far.

I want out but can not leave until I find a new gig.. But that may be promising, as I have called a few old friends and they are willing to assist. Once I get by this I am going to be a single guy in a new town, with only two things in mind. A new "Dream job" "if I get it" and a whole new life to call my own. It will be rough but I have to do it. Once this all settles I will find a new partner that is reeady to go the distance and be part of a good forward life,,, Kids or no kids, I just want to have fun and live...


----------



## Mavash.

In my case I was the one who got beat up and I'm female. LOL

I have a good counselor though. She knew our marital problems were largely mine. I've heard of plenty that beat the husband up. They assume HE can take it and she can't. They let their social bias get in the way of seeing the situation clearly.


----------



## Cee Paul

I've mentioned that in my last marriage towards the end the icing on the cake was when SHE began physically striking me, and I never put my hands on a woman and wasn't going to start then either. So I did the best thing I thought was a solution and I divorced her azz as quickly as possible!


----------

